# Where to base out of AK



## nckcmt (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all the time has come, I have saved $35,000 and I am ready to homestead in off grid alaska. I am moving there in august partially to make sure I can stand the winter before I commit to such a place (Im moving from SW MO) but im confident the winter wont change my mind so the main reason I am going in august is so I can gather supplies all winter and start on my homestead in the spring. My question is which city should I move to in august so I can start gathering all the supplies I need I would like to be given a list of citys that would be good because when it comes down to it I will choose the city closest to the land I buy
Thanks
-Nick


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You might want to hold off gathering supplies till you decide exactly where you want to live. There are many remote areas that you have to fly into and some on the coasts that you can boat to. Winters are harshest inland and to the north. South east and the Kenai Peninsula have the easiest winters. You have to consider how you will bring your supplies into any remote area. Personally, I'd love to live on Prince of Wales Island, but I don't like boats and can't afford to live there. Land tends to be cheaper the more remote you are, but the cost of living can really sky rocket unless you can figure out how to be truly self sufficient and not need to bring in much in the way of supplies.

Good luck! Alaska is a wonderful place, particularly for the young.


----------

